# Coconut



## matty

First post here, hello everyone!  I am somewhat new to soap making with just a few batches under my belt so everything is a learning experience for me.  I have been trying to emulate my favorite scent, a summery coconut scent found in surf wax.  I recently made a batch with Bramble Berry's Island Coconut and the scent is a bit harsh.  Since there are so many variables with soap making I'm almost not sure where to start!  I am using the Lots of Lather recipe from Anne Marie at Soap Queen and I am wondering if the base itself throws off the scent.  I have made an unscented batch and it does seem quite neutral with some hint of the olive oil, but maybe it doesnt mix well with the coconut fragrance?  I suppose I could have used too much fragrance oil, but even after some tests with small amounts on cotton swabs it just doesnt seem that close to the coconut smell I was expecting.  Does anyone have any advice or recommendations on this?  I would really appreciate anything as I am stumped on how I should proceed in chasing down this dream scent! 

*Lots of Lather*
16 oz. Coconut
16 oz. Palm
16 oz. Olive Oil
2 oz. Castor Oil
13 – 19 oz. water
7.4 oz. lye


----------



## soapbuddy

I still haven't found that elusive fresh, sweet coconut scent. I've been looking for years.


----------



## IrishLass

Hello matty and welcome!   

What you are experiencing with your coconut scent is not unusual in the least, unfortunately.  Along with Soapbuddy, every soaper I know has been on the hunt for that elusive, fresh, sweet coconut scented FO that will hold up true in soap, but alas with no luck to date.    The closest I ever came to it was Under The Palm Trees from Daystar, but it was very light in my soap even at 1 oz ppo. They no longer carry it anyway, though. 


IrishLass


----------



## matty

**

Thank you for your feedback! I am both a little relieved and disappointed that others have had a similar experience, but I will just have to continue my coconut quest!  Its out there somewhere!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha

Ah the elusive coconut!!  Good luck in your quest and let us know if you find success!!


----------



## paillo

that recipe is what i cut my teeth on as a newbie, it's a good one


----------



## KathyB

You might want to try Shangri La from Aroma Haven.  It has a strong coconut top note.  I don't know if it would work in CP soap since I only use MP.  It smells good in MP.  I had previously used Aroma Haven's Bahama Coconut, but it seemed to go musty in the soap me after awhile so I don't use it anymore.  HTH


----------



## Ms. Moore

Today, I thought I'd browse the board for opinions regarding coconut fragrance oil.  

I've purchased one and it smells nothing like coconut. Though it is a nice fragrance it is not even close to actual smell.  I found myself in the kitchen cupboards comparing it to coconut flakes, coconut oil and some coconut milk I had in the fridge to the fragrance.  I am so disappointed.


----------



## matty

Ms. Moore, you bring up an interesting point, and something I have thought about myself.  Why couldn't you just try throwing unsweetened coconut flakes into a food processor and using the powder as a scent?  Unless someone has a specific allergic reaction to coconut, I don't see why that wouldnt be an option.  Ive been considering this for a while.  Not sure if the process would break down the coconut and/or the scent, but I would think if it survives, the scent would last a bit more than a mixture of chemicals.  Maybe an idea to try?


----------



## Relle

The scent from the coconut doesn't last.


----------



## soapbuddy

matty said:
			
		

> Ms. Moore, you bring up an interesting point, and something I have thought about myself.  Why couldn't you just try throwing unsweetened coconut flakes into a food processor and using the powder as a scent?  Unless someone has a specific allergic reaction to coconut, I don't see why that wouldnt be an option.  Ive been considering this for a while.  Not sure if the process would break down the coconut and/or the scent, but I would think if it survives, the scent would last a bit more than a mixture of chemicals.  Maybe an idea to try?


That won't add scent; sorry.


----------



## Maythorn

I wish it were that easy to get scent by adding something real coconut or using the virgin kind of oil.  I love Coconut and would love to find a good fragrance oil and one that didn't discolor, even better.


----------



## siobhan1011

I've found this oil, and find it smells just like fresh coconut flesh, I will let you know how it soaps 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400181436607? ... 1497.l2649


----------



## matty

Has anyone tried the Crafters Choice Caribbean Coconut?  Seems to have generally good reviews although I'm skeptical of how true to life it will be...

Product Info here:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... ce+Oil+123


----------



## soapbuddy

matty said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the Crafters Choice Caribbean Coconut?  Seems to have generally good reviews although I'm skeptical of how true to life it will be...
> 
> Product Info here:
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... ce+Oil+123


I have it. It seems the closest to all the coconut FO's I've tried over the years, but it still has a playdough like scent once cured.


----------



## lsg

Crafter's Choice exotic coconut is my favorite.


----------



## sandman_max

It's not pure coconut, but I totally love MMS's Coconut Lemongrass.


----------



## judymoody

The best I've found is Peak Coconut Milk.  Not perfect but better than most and the scent lasts forever.  I have some bars over a year old that are still fragrant.

Believe it or not Camden Grey's is pretty good but it's more of a sweet, sun tan lotion kind of coconut.


----------



## Maythorn

Judy, does Peak's Coconut Milk go real dark?


----------



## siobhan1011

Here is an update of the scent that I posted a link to. It has kept it's scent nicely and it smells just like coconut ice.


----------



## siobhan1011

here is a link to their coconut fragrance oil on their own website.
http://www.freshskin.co.uk/index.php?ma ... cts_id=269


----------



## BakingNana

Anyone tried Creamy Coconut from Scent Works?  It has the fewest other fragrance notes in it's description and I'm sure it'll go dark brown.  I'm ordering a sample.


----------



## IrishLass

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Anyone tried Creamy Coconut from Scent Works?  It has the fewest other fragrance notes in it's description and I'm sure it'll go dark brown.  I'm ordering a sample.



I've used it in a couple of batches. With TD @ 1 tsp. ppo it discolors only to a light tan/beige for me. As for the scent- well..... it has a very distinctive minty undertone to it. When first unmolded it smells like vanilla/mint to me, but then the minty component fades after a month or so, and the final scent smells somewhat like a pina colada, but quite faint-  as is usual with all coconut scents I've tried (the faintness, that is).


IrishLass


----------



## judymoody

Maythorn said:
			
		

> Judy, does Peak's Coconut Milk go real dark?



It does not.  It discolors to a light beige only.


----------



## BakingNana

IrishLass said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried Creamy Coconut from Scent Works?  It has the fewest other fragrance notes in it's description and I'm sure it'll go dark brown.  I'm ordering a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it in a couple of batches. With TD @ 1 tsp. ppo it discolors only to a light tan/beige for me. As for the scent- well..... it has a very distinctive minty undertone to it. When first unmolded it smells like vanilla/mint to me, but then the minty component fades after a month or so, and the final scent smells somewhat like a pina colada, but quite faint-  as is usual with all coconut scents I've tried (the faintness, that is).
> 
> 
> IrishLass
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I'm glad I waited to hear before I placed an order.  Makes me mad that I used a sample bottle of Peak's Coconut Milk in a blend instead of trying it straight.  Sounds like it's the way to go.


----------



## agriffin

judymoody said:
			
		

> The best I've found is Peak Coconut Milk.  Not perfect but better than most and the scent lasts forever.  I have some bars over a year old that are still fragrant.
> 
> Believe it or not Camden Grey's is pretty good but it's more of a sweet, sun tan lotion kind of coconut.



I agree.  Peak's coconut milk is the best I've found.  It doesn't go dark and the scent stays around pretty well.


----------



## Maythorn

judymoody said:
			
		

> Maythorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy, does Peak's Coconut Milk go real dark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not.  It discolors to a light beige only.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, neat-o. I like tan soaps. I guess if a coconut scent colored very dark you could call it Black Coconut.  Though what is "black," coconut?  It sounds delicious, at any rate!


----------



## dcornett

I keep checking this thread to see if there are any new developments, LOL because I've also been on a mission to find that one true, sweet coconut fragrance that just doesn't seem to exist. But I think I will give the coconut milk from peak a try (thanks Judymoody) Maybe someday they will create a fo that smells like that yummy coconut milk shampoo and conditioner by organix...Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Kimmer

I do not have much experience with FO, but did use Coconut Milk from Peak. I used fairly basic oils and coconut milk. Being new, I freaked out when my coconut milk practically solidified when I added the lye so I HP'd it. Then, due to my horrendous coloring issues (now know how to correctly add powdered colorants   ), I rebatched the whole thing. 

The soap is now about 3 months old and I really like it. The scent is strong and reminds me of a rice and milk snack my mom used to make. HTH


----------



## Soapy Gurl

Day-Star says theirs has no plastic funky notes.  Has anyone tried it?


----------



## dcornett

agriffin said:
			
		

> judymoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best I've found is Peak Coconut Milk.  Not perfect but better than most and the scent lasts forever.  I have some bars over a year old that are still fragrant.
> 
> Believe it or not Camden Grey's is pretty good but it's more of a sweet, sun tan lotion kind of coconut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Peak's coconut milk is the best I've found.  It doesn't go dark and the scent stays around pretty well.
Click to expand...


Just recieved my coconut milk fo from PEAK and it smells VERY promising oob...can't hardly wait to soap with it. Ugh fine time to be out of coconut milk. LOL! I'll let you all know how it turns out.  :wink:


----------



## bugtussle

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Day-Star says theirs has no plastic funky notes.  Has anyone tried it?



We tried DayStar's Coconut yesterday and got a mold full of separated mess.  I had read that it was a good one??????    Carole


----------



## dcornett

Eww, sorry to hear that. I got some coconut milk and used my "coconut milk" fo from Peak. It's been over a month's cure and it still smells nice. It's not exactly the sweet coconut fragrance I've been looking for, but it's the best one yet, and I imagine it would be great to blend with other scents. And even though it came to a full gel it didn't get real dark, it is tan, but that is to be expected. I'm glad I read this thread and gave it a try.


----------



## Soapy Gurl

That sucks Carole.  I just bought some too.  I was really excited to make it for a friend.  Well now I know I need to be really really careful.[/img]


----------



## matty

I started this thread a while ago after a lot of frustration and let me tell you, I have since tried A LOT of fragrance oils!  Some have worked out better than others and I thank all of you for the advice and conversation!  Has anyone tried Mountain Ocean's Skin Trip soap?
http://www.mountainocean.com/skin_trip_soap.html

I came across it this weekend at Whole Foods (I believe it is nationally distributed so you should be able to find it near you if you have a WF).  It is by far the most true coconut scent I could imagine.  Creamy and fresh without the chemical vibe most fragrances throw off.  I did a lot of snooping around but apparently their oil is their exclusive thing so it doesnt help our pursuits much!  

I haven't tried this Peak Coconut Milk yet.  Would be curious how similar it is to the Skip Trip bar since the description of it on fragrance oil finder stresses how its creamy.  Can anyone comment on how well it does stand up on its own?  Seems like some of the best bars Ive seen out there mix coconut with vanilla to give it that hint of sweetness.


----------



## bugtussle

bugtussle said:
			
		

> Soapy Gurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day-Star says theirs has no plastic funky notes.  Has anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried DayStar's Coconut yesterday and got a mold full of separated mess.  I had read that it was a good one??????    Carole
Click to expand...


We rebatched/hp'd the separated batch and 1 week later. the scent is really good.  We used Van Stab and the soap is a beautiful off-white.  I'll update if anything changes.  Carole


----------



## Mrs Capa

Ahhh the never ending quest for the perfect coconut scent! I have surrendered to the FO but the one I have from Bee Beautiful (UK Supplier) is nice... it does have the sharp plastic smell but I want t a little bit of this bite but I need to sweeten it out, again it's going to be FO with it as Vanilla is another fragrance that kills off in CP process as you know.

My question is... does anyone have any ideas or experiencing on sweetning/spicing their coconut FO up? If so what did you use? 

Coffee? (another fragrance that doesn't work naturally! Arrrrghhh!) 

Vanilla? 

Nutmeg?

Chocolate?

Can you see my angle here?

Hellllllllp!   :shock:


----------



## Bella318

I use Coconut Extreme from Just Scent. It's a STRONG, amazingly fresh coconut scent that smells just like you would imagine it to! 
I am VERY picky about my coconut scents!!!
Use it alone or do as I do.. I mix it with Becky's Ultimate Vanilla (also from Just Scent and an amazing vanilla by itself!) and it's transformed into the yummiest, creamiest, truest coconut-vanilla scent I've ever tried!
Their prices are pretty fair and 1oz sample sizes are $2.75. I get a lot of my scents from them! 

Coconut Extreme http://www.justscent.com/cgi-justsc...conut+extreme&add+to+cart.x=0&add+to+cart.y=0
Becky's Ultimate Vanilla http://www.justscent.com/cgi-justsc...IMATE+Vanilla&add+to+cart.x=0&add+to+cart.y=0
1oz Sample Quick Order http://www.justscent.com/samples.html


----------



## chl

My #1 seller is Tropical Elements from Moonworks.
Geat in lotion and soap.

chris


----------



## Maythorn

Mrs Capa said:
			
		

> Ahhh the never ending quest for the perfect coconut scent! I have surrendered to the FO but the one I have from Bee Beautiful (UK Supplier) is nice... it does have the sharp plastic smell but I want t a little bit of this bite but I need to sweeten it out, again it's going to be FO with it as Vanilla is another fragrance that kills off in CP process as you know.
> 
> My question is... does anyone have any ideas or experiencing on sweetning/spicing their coconut FO up? If so what did you use?
> 
> Coffee? (another fragrance that doesn't work naturally! Arrrrghhh!)
> 
> Vanilla?
> 
> Nutmeg?
> 
> Chocolate?
> 
> .
> I l
> 
> Can you see my angle here?
> 
> Hellllllllp!   :shock:


----------



## Maythorn

Whoops I'll try again.   I like lavender with coconut I saw in a lotion at the nutrition store.  Very nice combination.


----------



## Mandarin

I cannot even keep track of all of the coconut frgrance oils that I have used.  I use Peaks Coconut Milk and it is nice.  It just is not what I "dream" of for coconut.  For MP soap, the best that I have found is Coconut from WSP. I have also used the one from SW and I agree that it has a very minty note to it.  I think that there will never be a coconut that every truly makes me happy.  Sigh...


----------



## Mrs Capa

*Re:*



			
				siobhan1011 said:
			
		

> I've found this oil, and find it smells just like fresh coconut flesh, I will let you know how it soaps
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400181436607? ... 1497.l2649



Ahhh I use their essential oils and was looking into trying it. I have the MSDS sheet off them too. However in the mean time I have tried this product: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=221002537322&view=all&tid=1039042702012

I thought it smelled harsh so I bought this off them that they recommended "Vanilla Cream" to sweeten it out & mix it... 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=320889058342&view=all&tid=945273842011

I used VUO Cocoa butter & Organic Creamed Coconut with a tiny bit of nutmeg EO in the soap too... I soaped the fragrance at 3% 

All I can smell is this musky fake sorry excuse of a coconut disaster.  :shock:  Some people may like it but not me. Now I have tried it (it's the first FO I have ever used...) I do not like it.  I have used only pure essential oils and and natural products as a customer and creator so the fake smells of FO's just don't seduce me at all.  :roll:  The musk smell is really hard to get rid of once it gets on things from the soap or where ever. It's driving me mad and that is the end of my FO & _coconut_ and _vanilla_ mission! 

Originally I gave up looking to create natural coconut smells, I too wanted that virgin, unrefined, organic coconut scent but it is impossible! Best thing I suggest is, make lip balms instead, with lots of VUO Coconut oil!


----------



## LisaNY

Bella318 said:
			
		

> I use Coconut Extreme from Just Scent. It's a STRONG, amazingly fresh coconut scent that smells just like you would imagine it to!
> I am VERY picky about my coconut scents!!!
> Use it alone or do as I do.. I mix it with Becky's Ultimate Vanilla (also from Just Scent and an amazing vanilla by itself!) and it's transformed into the yummiest, creamiest, truest coconut-vanilla scent I've ever tried!
> Their prices are pretty fair and 1oz sample sizes are $2.75. I get a lot of my scents from them!
> 
> Coconut Extreme http://www.justscent.com/cgi-justsc...conut+extreme&add+to+cart.x=0&add+to+cart.y=0
> Becky's Ultimate Vanilla http://www.justscent.com/cgi-justsc...IMATE+Vanilla&add+to+cart.x=0&add+to+cart.y=0
> 1oz Sample Quick Order http://www.justscent.com/samples.html



Bella, are you using this in CP soap?


----------



## lsg

Mrs Capa said:
			
		

> Ahhh the never ending quest for the perfect coconut scent! I have surrendered to the FO but the one I have from Bee Beautiful (UK Supplier) is nice... it does have the sharp plastic smell but I want t a little bit of this bite but I need to sweeten it out, again it's going to be FO with it as Vanilla is another fragrance that kills off in CP process as you know.
> 
> My question is... does anyone have any ideas or experiencing on sweetning/spicing their coconut FO up? If so what did you use?
> 
> Coffee? (another fragrance that doesn't work naturally! Arrrrghhh!)
> 
> Vanilla?
> 
> Nutmeg?
> 
> Chocolate?
> 
> Can you see my angle here?
> 
> Hellllllllp!   :shock:



I like blending two parts coconut f.o. with one part peppermint e.o.


----------



## honor435

coconut milk by peak is good, but I know what everyone means, we want that stong plain coc smell, sigh, we will keep looking i guess.


----------



## Dorado

I've just bought 1 kilo of 100% coconut fat. Solid like a rock.
Can I use this for soap, if I use the coconutoil 92¤ as calculation?
Have a dream about trying a 100% coconutsoap, would love to use some of it there.
Maybe 25% coconutfat to 75% coconutoil ?
Also bought a 59% coconutcream, solid too, might use it like coconutmilk.
Or, should I use both for a liquid detergent?
What do you think  :?:


----------



## Maythorn

I never heard of coconut fat.  I've only seen milk, cream, oil and flour and I love it all.


----------



## Dorado

Coconutfat is the name in Europe.
It is also called Copha, Kremelta and Palmin.
Not easy to buy in USA, but used a lot in food/candy/icecream.

I have been reading a lot about it on the internet, think I can use the PalmKernelOil in soapcalc, should be similar to PKO,
but I am absolutely not sure.

I will keep on reading.   :Kitten Love: 

Sometimes I wish, English was my first language, it would make everything so much easier and faster.


----------



## Relle

Dorado said:
			
		

> Coconutfat is the name in Europe.
> It is also called Copha, Kremelta and Palmin.
> Not easy to buy in USA, but used a lot in food/candy/icecream.
> 
> I have been reading a lot about it on the internet, think I can use the PalmKernelOil in soapcalc, should be similar to PKO,
> but I am absolutely not sure.
> 
> I will keep on reading.   :Kitten Love:
> 
> Sometimes I wish, English was my first language, it would make everything so much easier and faster.



Copha is Coconut oil, so your recipe of 25% coconut fat and 75% coconut oil would be a 100% coconut oil soap. I would use the CO - 72 as a calculation.


----------



## Dorado

Thanks Relle9


----------



## nebetmiw

*BB coconut cybilla*

Has anyone tired BB's Coconut Cybilla?  It is supposed to be true  toasted coconut smell.


----------



## Genny

nebetmiw said:


> Has anyone tired BB's Coconut Cybilla?  It is supposed to be true  toasted coconut smell.



It does smell that way OOB, but I found it to fade to an almost nonexistent scent when I CP'ed it


----------



## Maythorn

Oregon Trails Bee My Honey smells kind of coconuty to me.  But not a true coconut because it's basically an OMH scent and I honestly don't smell honey in the finished bars.  They are months old and I added honey to the recipe too.  I have to say it's stuck pretty well, whatever it smells like.:???:


----------



## happymom

> Has anyone tired BB's Coconut Cybilla? It is supposed to be true toasted coconut smell.



I made a big batch with this a week ago - in both HP and CP, it died completely - disappointing. I also put it in a batch of whipped soap and you can still smell it but not much. I tried a sample bottle of BB Island Coconut and in stayed pretty well.


----------



## adoptapitbull

Any reviews on Coconut Lime Verbena BBW type?

Does it morph? What about lasting qualities?


----------



## wilderness1star

Good day to all.  I posted awhile back about coconut FO and how my CP with goat milk came out crumbly. I had never rebatched, so I took some advise from the forum and tried oven method and crockpot method  NO luck with either BUT I had a really good coconut smell . I used coconut fo from Wellington. I've come to the conclusion that I am not good at rebatching......just don't get it  Thanks for all the advise though


----------



## Kat2011

Giving this a bump. Hoping to hear from Bella or others who have used the Coconut Extreme in cp.
Does it morph? Discolor?


----------



## rosebud

I have spent a lot of time, effort and a small fortune in search for a true coconut fragrance for CP soap.   I'm extremely picky about fragrances.  Any fruit or floral fragrance has to be dead-on without any morphing or under notes.   You name the vendor and I've tried their coconut.  If they didn't have fruity under notes  or faded into nothing, the finished soap smelled like vomit or morphed into a weird petrochemical smell when used.

Early on in my quest for the perfect coconut, I briefly used Camden Grey.  It was the best of the worst coconuts.  The scent was light, and produced a petrochemical undernote that dissipated after 8 months.  Who can wait 8 months to sell a batch?  So, I stopped making it and gave up.   

I stumbled upon Just Scent's Coconut Extreme while looking for another fragrance.  I was reluctant to try it as I had no success with their other coconuts, but I figured what the heck, what's one more ... and I'm glad I did.

OOB, Coconut Extreme has a heady, rich coconut scent.   You may detect a whiff of vanilla and a peach note, but the predominant scent is pure, fresh coconut.  It doesn't smell like suntan oil, extract or coconut pie.   

At 1 oz ppo at normal temps, the fragrance does not accelerate in CP soap.  It discolors to a milk chocolate brown, about the color of a coconut shell, which I don't mind.  I add coconut powder to give it texture.

Here's how Coconut Extreme is different from any other coconut I've tried:


Sticks when unmolded.   Other coconuts are seem to disappear and then bounce back after curing for a few weeks. 
Pure coconut scent, not coconut and something else.  Other coconuts include other, unidentified scents that resemble Hawaiian Tropic suntan oil or a pina colada.
You smell the coconut when using it, not coconut and plastic.  So many coconut and vanilla fragrances include a compound that to my nose smells like vomit when running under warm water.  This one does not.  You only smell the coconut.  

I cannot say for certain how long the scent holds or if it morphs over longer periods.   I don't have any bars that are more than 6 months old, but all indicators point to this being a sticker that won't morph. 

Hope this was helpful ... I've been reading this forum for years but never posted until I saw this tread and sympathized with the coconut conundrum.


----------



## nebetmiw

OK first I want to say I grew up on a tropical island.  We grew coconuts in our front yard and used them alot.  Not only for eating but cooking in many ways.  I also remember the suntan lotion very well.

Now I just tested with someone that grew up North in the mountains and is not a fan of coconut.  So with all this said...

I ordered Coconut Caribe from Soapalooza.  I soap this about a month ago.  I RTCP with lard, palm, CO and safflower plus coconut milk and a salt.  OOB this is a sweet smell but you smell the coconut in it.  After I soap it, first to hit me was the vanilla and it did discolor to a light tan because of it.  But now it is real close to the OOB.  My friend I just ask to smell it and I did not tell Him what it was just what he smelled.  He told me coconut right off the bat.  I had him smell the OOB and he said the soap smelled a bit spicyer but was real close to the OOB.  This is what I thought too.  The vanilla seems to have taken a back seat.  I do not like vanilla so I notice it real fast in anything.  But I love coconut since I grew up with it and use it alot in many things like cooking.

This is Not the suntan version.  But more a bake or cake version to me.  It is growing on me fast too since it was soo easy to work with with no A.  The fact is it is a month later and the scent of coconut is still there.  There is no doubt about it at all.  I will ask my hubby who also is not a fan of coconut but I am betting that is what he will say when he smells it.  He likes vanilla but does not like coconut at all except in bath products like shampoo and only if it is not too over powering.

So so far this is a winner coconut.  I will now have to buy there others and test them out.  It could be do to the fact that I used lard, CO and coconut milk this scent stayed alot truer.  I will have to give some to another friend and see what they say if it is a keeper or not for me.  But for now its a  for true scent from OOB then soaped on staying close to the OOB.


----------



## green soap

bumping this to see if there are any ideas on what to blend with coconut FO?


----------



## Kat2011

Based on the above review, I purchased a bottle of Just Scents Coconut Extreme. My results were completely different.
All veggie recipe - same reliable recipe I have been using for years.
It discolored badly; I expected some discoloration, but this unlike anything I have ever seen. Any other discoloring FO I have ever used discolored evenly, throughout the bar/loaf. This one discolored in ugly blotches...very nasty looking.
After unmoulding, no smell whatsoever, ABSOLUTELY NONE.  Now, 3 weeks later, it smells exactly like sugar cookies. No hint of coconut at all. None.

Extremely disappointing, and now I have a big bottle of this crap. 
Lesson learned.  No matter what results anyone else reports, always start with a little sample. Always.


----------

